
Ask HN: It's 2019. What password manager should I use? - philshem
I see lots of discussion of different password managers, but is there one that stands out for security (and why?) and also for UX?
======
chmielewski
KeePass/KeePassX has always been solid, you can even create a server which
holds the encrypted .kdbx database, and those with the key manager connect as
if clients.

------
cerberusss
BitWarden is open source and popular at my current client. You didn't specify
your platform, but I took a look at BitWarden's macOS app and it seems to be
some sort of hybrid app. Definitely not as good as 1Password, but that one
isn't open source and has a monthly cost.

------
hsnewman
What are your requirements?

~~~
philshem
good UX and as secure as possible. I use Mac OS X and iOS

~~~
appstorelottery
1Password has been bug free in my case, however I can't speak for security
(it's closed source). How do the security-heads around here feel about it? Has
it been debunked yet?

